# Lake Water and Diarrhea??!



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone else's dog get diahrrea from playing in the lake?

Took pup to the lake twice, and both times she had diarrhea afterwards. The first time it was the morning after, and today it was right we got home. She doesn't seem to be drinking alot from the lake, but did bite the water a couple of times and fetch sticks from it and such. Granted, she ate numerous things on each day that could've also contributed...

There was another dog in the lake, so I know not EVERYONE'S dog gets sick from playing in the lake.

What could it be? Is this the end of frolicking in the lake for both of us?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If it goes away without medication, I wouldn't worry too much.
But lakes are famous for giardia and coccidia and other nasties so be careful


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Both went away within the day. Firm poops second day. But...still a hot mess that takes away my appetite for a few hours afterwards.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Lake Ontario? Some parts are worse than others. She has gone for a swim in it but I always make sure the "do not swim" sign is not up first. She has never gotten sick.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

My dog has gotten sick drinking from the pond at certain times of the year (usually early late spring). I don't know if it's some kind of aquatic growth then or some other bacteria, but the last time required Flagyl and subcu fluids due to dehydration from the diarrhea and belly growling. I put a stop to him drinking from it and lead him to the baby pool or a bowl of fresh water I now keep on the porch when we're out playing. My pond is spring fed. Strangely, him leaping into the Ohio River has never made him sick.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Lake Ontario in Kingston. Apparently this is pretty clean since there are May flies. There was another dog right beside us, and I frequently see dogs there. Poor puppy. We live 10 minutes away from the lake, and I thought she would get to enjoy it all summer...but apparently not!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

lexie got very sick last time she was in the neshanic river. there are other dogs that go in and seem ok, but not her, my vet read me the riot act about lakes and rivers. so i will be purchasing a kiddie pool for her to swim in this summer


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My dogs can get loose stools from too much exercise sometimes.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> My dogs can get loose stools from too much exercise sometimes.


I don't think it's loose...is loose semi-formed? The first time it was watery. This time it's pudding.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is a kiddie pool big enough, deep enough for a GSD to swim in?
i spray my dog with the hose.



[email protected] said:


> lexie got very sick last time she was in the neshanic river. there are other dogs that go in and seem ok, but not her, my vet read me the riot act about lakes and rivers. so i will be purchasing a
> 
> >>> kiddie pool for her to swim in this summer<<<


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

mine don't, but you can pick up giardia from lake/stream water. just for safety sake, I'd have a stool sample tested.

I'm moving this thread to "health"


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Were there many Canada geese in the area? Any chance your pup was eating goose poop? That might cause the runs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well we can't wrap them in a plastic bag. You can't beat a dog in a lake. I am working on Beau to get him NOT to drink the water from lakes and streams though - mainly just always having water and telling him no and offering.

We have had a few team dogs wind up with giardia. But I agree that a lot of activity tends to loosen the bowels.


I do wonder if a dose of probios or kefir after they drink/get into water would be a good thing? I also wonder if rawfed dogs (I do feed kibble) are more resistant


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I've had dogs who get diarrhea after swimming in the lake, but it has always gone away within a day or two. I wonder if they don't get a little bit of an "enema" while swimming?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Freestep said:


> I've had dogs who get diarrhea after swimming in the lake, but it has always gone away within a day or two. I wonder if they don't get a little bit of an "enema" while swimming?


 
LOL

If there are frogs living in the river/pond/lake then the water is good. Frogs are very sensitive to toxic water. Not an expert on Giardia, but I always thought that the water had to be stagnet for it to be a concern. I'm going to have to look this up.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

It goes away within the day or two, so I'm not overly concerned. Just up here to see if it was a common problem, or if it's the water in my specific area. 

There are no frogs...but I hear from biology students that May flies are a sign of clean water too!

LOL at the enema comment. Maybe?? 

Pup doesn't really drink the water, maybe bite at it to play, I will give it a couple more goes before giving up on lakes completely.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

If it clears up so quickly it's probably not Giardia/etc.

Since it's such a great place for you to go you might try giving her something like Phytomucil (Animals' Apawthecary Phytomucil - 1 oz | Robbins Pet Care) the morning you're going to go and for a day or two after.

By the way, I've never used that site, just game up with my Yahoo search


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax drinks a ton of pond water everytime she goes swimming. She drinks from mud puddles before I catch her...and never had a problem.

You could check with your vet and see if they are seeing any cases coming in from drinking lake water.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We enjoy the lake and hiking along streams too much to avoid them.

I don't encourage drinks from them but it happens.

I am very careful with slow moving or standing water.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It happens sometimes with Aiden. He loves swimming and I don't really want to stop him from having fun. It usually goes away on its own in a day or so.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Piper gets "butt pee" too if she plays too long and bites too much water. The ocean is worse since it's salt water but she's had the problem with spring-fed lake water too. If she has a buddy to play/swim with then she doesn't eat water and get sick. Might see if there's someone who wants to have play dates at the beach!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Marshies......
Unfortunately "dogs like humans" aren't *regular* every day of their lives....
Activities, foods, hormones etc.....cause *non regular* days.

Knowing what does cause the occasional "poop" days is half the battle....
If the occurrences go away a day or two later....don't worry so much.
I know it's not fun....but it's really nothing to worry so much about either.
They are living breathing creatures.....and not every day in their life, will it be be a "picture poofic day"!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> They are living breathing creatures.....and not every day in their life, will it be be a "picture poofic day"!


Awww...you didn't....


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

LOL!...sorry...I couldn't help myself.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Haha. I don't nearly think about my own as much as I think about her poop. I think having to pick up every time really makes you care about the condition. LOL.

It's not so much as the not fun for me, as the not fun for her that I worry. But glad to see that I'm not the isolated case, and that others are suffering with me.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

SpookyShepherd said:


> Piper gets "butt pee" too if she plays too long and bites too much water. The ocean is worse since it's salt water but she's had the problem with spring-fed lake water too. If she has a buddy to play/swim with then she doesn't eat water and get sick. Might see if there's someone who wants to have play dates at the beach!


This is so true! The second time we went, there was another dog there. Pup spent most of the time wantin to interact with the other dog Definitely less water biting.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

We are on the beach every day and Delta often has "sand" poops... I won't get to graphic except to say they are crumbly. If your pup recoups and enjoys the water, I say go for it


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

STella wound up with giardia a few months ago from drinking water from either the lake or river or pond or who knows where.... It was NOT fun. But all is well now and I am back to taking her swimming. I try to avoid the streams that have beaver dams in them. My vet told me that giardia used to be called beaver fever.... beavers poop carries the buggers. My 9 yr old dog has always gone swimming in the rivers and lakes and has never had a problem.


----------

